# Hey



## MetalStorm (Mar 13, 2007)

Just posting as a new member. I have been reading this forum for quite a while now to try learning a bit more about workout techniques and training routines etc. 

So far this site has helped me learn quite a bit so figured I would make an account and finally start posting.

I have been wanting to get into shape for quite a few years now and have just been too damn lazy, Been in Muay Thai for a few months now and have noticed a huge difference.

Thanks for all the info I found on the site here.


----------



## Carol (Mar 13, 2007)

MetalStorm said:


> Just posting as a new member. I have been reading this forum for quite a while now to try learning a bit more about workout techniques and training routines etc.
> 
> So far this site has helped me learn quite a bit so figured I would make an account and finally start posting.
> 
> ...





Hey MetalStorm!  Glad you joined us!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome and Happy posting


----------



## Kacey (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome and Waz up?


----------



## Drac (Mar 13, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Post early and often...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello MetalStorm and welcome to MT ... enjoy posting!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 14, 2007)

Ave. :viking3:


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome out of lurkdom ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the big welcome, hehe yeah I have been lurking for quite some time now at work


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Know what you mean about getting in shape. MA make it fun. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome Metalstorm!! Nice to meet you!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## green meanie (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome


----------

